# Curious - why crop ears?



## honeybear (Jul 20, 2010)

I am curious, is their a reason to crop a puppies ears? I am trying to learn as much as I can asap.
Thanks!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

In my opinion, no. There is no real reason to crop. It's personal preference and what you prefer.

I think there are some beautiful apbts out there with gorgeous natural ears.
I just personally prefer cropped ears.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Cropped ears is simply a traditional look for APBT's just like cropped ears on Doberman or docked tails on some breeds.

I love my APBT's floppy natural ears.

*IMHO: Cropping an APBT's ears if you take the dog to public places is a bad idea. APBT's with cropped ears look awesome to us dog lovers, but to the general public it makes the dog look vicious/aggressive and that is the LAST thing we want portrayed as the public image of our well bred, people friendly APBT's. *


----------



## honeybear (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey! Thanks for the info. I prefer natural ears but was wondering if their was a reason or need for the cropped.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aximus Prime said:


> Cropped ears is simply a traditional look for APBT's just like cropped ears on Doberman or docked tails on some breeds.
> 
> I love my APBT's floppy natural ears.
> 
> *IMHO: Cropping an APBT's ears if you take the dog to public places is a bad idea. APBT's with cropped ears look awesome to us dog lovers, but to the general public it makes the dog look vicious/aggressive and that is the LAST thing we want portrayed as the public image of our well bred, people friendly APBT's. *


I think the total opossite most of the real APBT of the past weren't cropped. Unless you are really planning to go all out and show the dog and win some titles I don't see the point of mutilating your dog. It doesn't serve any purpose and it actually takes away the natural protection of the ear canal from water and dirt. Plus dogs use their ears to communicate with each other and cripping takes away that tool.

Don't get me wrong I think dogs look better cropped for the most part but I am not going to put my dog through that just for looks. A lot of irresponsible newbies want to crop the ears to show off and make their dog look agressive. I actually didn't crop him because of the total opossite I wanted him to look harmless and did not want to draw attention to him when I am out in public.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think the total opossite most of the real APBT of the past weren't cropped. Unless you are really planning to go all out and show the dog and win some titles I don't see the point of mutilating your dog. It doesn't serve any purpose and it actually takes away the natural protection of the ear canal from water and dirt. Plus dogs use their ears to communicate with each other and cripping takes away that tool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think dogs look better cropped for the most part but I am not going to put my dog through that just for looks. A lot of irresponsible newbies want to crop the ears to show off and make their dog look agressive. I actually didn't crop him because of the total opossite I wanted him to look harmless and did not want to draw attention to him when I am out in public.


Weren't most of the APBT in the past cropped for fighting, hence the battle crop that exists today?

That was my understanding.

I like the cropped look but the natural ears are so cute I couldn't get myself to do it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Weren't most of the APBT in the past cropped for fighting, hence the battle crop that exists today?
> 
> That was my understanding.
> 
> I like the cropped look but the natural ears are so cute I couldn't get myself to do it.


Look these up Tudor's Black Jack, Colby's Pinscher, may day, Crenshaw's Jeep and trace them back no cropped dogs for the most part =)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think the total opossite most of the real APBT of the past weren't cropped. Unless you are really planning to go all out and show the dog and win some titles I don't see the point of mutilating your dog. It doesn't serve any purpose and it actually takes away the natural protection of the ear canal from water and dirt. Plus dogs use their ears to communicate with each other and cripping takes away that tool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think dogs look better cropped for the most part but I am not going to put my dog through that just for looks. A lot of irresponsible newbies want to crop the ears to show off and make their dog look agressive. I actually didn't crop him because of the total opossite I wanted him to look harmless and did not want to draw attention to him when I am out in public.


When Lady was a pup I wrestled with the idea of cropping. I think it's beautiful, and a good crop accentuates the lines of the head, and as the big Lebowski would say "really ties the room together" 

But Mike and I talked about it, and came to the decision that so many people ignorantly associate cropped ears with aggression and dog fighting that it wasn't worth the social stress to us.

On a related note I got chewed out in Petco by an employee because I glued Lady's wonky ear (a common and harmless way to train an ear that folds the wrong way), and I could only imagine the hate people get for a crop, when it is perfectly acceptable to remove the tails of other breeds.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> When Lady was a pup I wrestled with the idea of cropping. I think it's beautiful, and a good crop accentuates the lines of the head, and as the big Lebowski would say "really ties the room together"
> 
> But Mike and I talked about it, and came to the decision that so many people ignorantly associate cropped ears with aggression and dog fighting that it wasn't worth the social stress to us.
> 
> On a related note I got chewed out in Petco by an employee because I glued Lady's wonky ear (a common and harmless way to train an ear that folds the wrong way), and I could only imagine the hate people get for a crop, when it is perfectly acceptable to remove the tails of other breeds.


NOw that you mention taping, I wonder if you can tape a boston terrier's ears so they lay down like a bulldog? lol I know it's a silly thought but I think they would look much better like that. I watched this episode on dog's 101 that said that chihuahua's huge bat ears help them regulate heat, I wonder if there is any truth to that?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Cropping was only done to fighting dogs whose ears had been shreded and were an easy target to hurt their dog early in a fight. Therefore they were only cropped after the ears had been ruined...


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> NOw that you mention taping, I wonder if you can tape a boston terrier's ears so they lay down like a bulldog? lol I know it's a silly thought but I think they would look much better like that. I watched this episode on dog's 101 that said that chihuahua's huge bat ears help them regulate heat, I wonder if there is any truth to that?


I think it's made up. They say dachshunds are short because they need to go inside animal burrows, but really? It's like saying midgets are short because they need to be able to go under cars and fix it because they use cars a lot since they're not able to go on bicycles. Just doesn't make much sense? But then again these are ideas from OTHER animal studies not mine.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Cropping was only done to fighting dogs whose ears had been shreded and were an easy target to hurt their dog early in a fight. Therefore they were only cropped after the ears had been ruined...





Angie said:


> I think it's made up. They say dachshunds are short because they need to go inside animal burrows, but really? It's like saying midgets are short because they need to be able to go under cars and fix it because they use cars a lot since they're not able to go on bicycles. Just doesn't make much sense? But then again these are ideas from OTHER animal studies not mine.


Angie, dogs were bred and their form followed function. Bulldogs were bred to have underbites in order to hold on to the bull. Greyhounds were bred streamlined in order to run like no other canine in the world. Mastiffs were bred to posses lots of loose skin so their prey couldn't get to their vital organs.


----------



## im sparticus (Jul 21, 2010)

Aximus Prime said:


> Cropped ears is simply a traditional look for APBT's just like cropped ears on Doberman or docked tails on some breeds.
> 
> I love my APBT's floppy natural ears.
> 
> *IMHO: Cropping an APBT's ears if you take the dog to public places is a bad idea. APBT's with cropped ears look awesome to us dog lovers, but to the general public it makes the dog look vicious/aggressive and that is the LAST thing we want portrayed as the public image of our well bred, people friendly APBT's. *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY "cropped ears look awesome" i have to agre with the sentance that cropped ears make the dog look aggressive/vicous. i hope im not sounding arsey its just that here in england we dont see cropped ears on any breed


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think the total opossite most of the real APBT of the past weren't cropped. Unless you are really planning to go all out and show the dog and win some titles I don't see the point of mutilating your dog. It doesn't serve any purpose and it actually takes away the natural protection of the ear canal from water and dirt. Plus dogs use their ears to communicate with each other and cripping takes away that tool.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think dogs look better cropped for the most part but I am not going to put my dog through that just for looks. A lot of irresponsible newbies want to crop the ears to show off and make their dog look agressive. I actually didn't crop him because of the total opossite I wanted him to look harmless and did not want to draw attention to him when I am out in public.


I agree with you. I always thought and still think they look good. I don't think I'd go as far to say "it ties the room together" its my dog not an interior design. I wanted my puppies ears cropped and kept justifying it by saying, my ears are pierced, people get all kinds of surgeries to look better, but I was on a site and talked to people that really turned my way of thinking around. I had a choice in getting done to me what I had done. If not then it was for a health reason. Ears are made the way they are for a reason. Tails are also. I'm not going to improve on that. I'm not going to put my dog through needless pain and suffering just because I THINK or others think it looks good. I'll see if I can find that post that really turned my way of thinking around and post it for you.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

This is what the lady said that really made me think. I'm not sure if it's all true but I then went and typed in to research it and watched some videos and it was horrific!


The simple fact of the matter is that it's surgery. There are risks associated with anestesia, the surgery could result in a temporarily depressed immune system leaving the dog at risk of infection, and all or part of an ear could die and fall off if the ears are taped too tightly. Healing takes time and causes a great deal of itching, making the dog miserable. On top of all that, you have to keep the ears taped for a long time (we're talking weeks or months) in order for the ears to stand. Even if you follow all the post-op recommendations, the surgery doesn't always 'work'. Meaning you could be putting the dog through this ordeal for nothing. There's a reason many vets don't do this type of cosmetic surgery on dogs. Most vetrinarian schools don't even teach the procedure.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

im sparticus said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY "cropped ears look awesome" i have to agre with the sentance that cropped ears make the dog look aggressive/vicous. i hope im not sounding arsey its just that here in england we dont see cropped ears on any breed


I meant that it just makes the APBT stand out. The short, powerful built dog with a large skull, the cropped ears accentuate the look of the dog, make him look even more powerful, whereas natural ears make him look "cute" for lack of a better term. I'm positive that my dog would intimidate a lot of people if his ears were cropped because he would look more aggressive. Look at the avatar of my dog on left. Anything intimidating about his look with natural floppy ears? No way.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

im sparticus said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY "cropped ears look awesome" i have to agre with the sentance that cropped ears make the dog look aggressive/vicous. i hope im not sounding arsey its just that here in england we dont see cropped ears on any breed


First no need to yell..... LOL

I think cropped ears do look AWESOME on the right dog. I do believe depending on the dog some look great with natural ears. But I prefer cropped. Yes there is no real reason to do it. But I got my dogs ears cropped because I wanted to. And that's just what it is.. personal preference..

I also do NOT think it makes the dog look aggressive. Believe me when Zoe goes out in public she gets tons of people running up to her and giving her compliments. And she adores the attention!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone will see a cropped dog in a different way, however, the only fact is that cropping is unecessary it does not benefit the dog at all and it is the human's choice to do it for looks.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> the only fact is that cropping is unecessary it does not benefit the dog at all and it is the human's choice to do it for looks.


That is what I just said....


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

_*I crop all of mine, but the decision is based strictly as cosmetic. Although dogs with cropped ears can get less ear infections due to the ear being easier to air out and not contain moisture. My dogs swim a lot and that has been the only benefit of the ears being cropped I have ever heard of.

By the way I don't think any of mine look particularly viscious although Cochise looks a little crazy lol*_


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with both sides of the story... it is an owner's preference, it is basically a cosmetic choice and not all dogs look good with a crop. 

We have 3 apbt's... our 8 and 7 month pups did not get their ears done, as they had beautiful natural floppy ears. But after researching the procedure and getting the pros and cons from numerous folks who went tthrough the actual cropping (and not just give their opinions without having gone through it), we decided to get our 17 week pup's ears cropped at 12 weeks of age, not to make him look vicious/aggressive, but if you look at some of the pitbulls with cropped ears, they look very sexy and it gives Spartacus a certain look. Totally understand the whole thing about anesthesia and complications of surgery, and for that we were wavering on going through with it. But, he did not mess with his ears at all after the surgery and they healed up quickly. I think having our 2 pups go through a spay/neuter was more invasive and painful, albeit necessary... but again it is all the owner's preference.


----------



## honeybear (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea this was such a debated subject. Shows my ignorance. 
I am having a great time reading the forums and learning so much about my precious new puppy though.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

People actually refer to Chino's ears to "antennas", because when a dog has "pointy" cropped ears, they move around a lot more and change with their expression. I think it's up to the owner, based on their preference.. And I think that there is nothing wrong with cropping or leaving ear intact. I like both, and I think it is really a dog to dog basis. My dog is not a show dog and I still am glad his ears are cropped. Do I care what people think? No, it's my choice.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

coppermare said:


> On top of all that, you have to keep the ears taped for a long time (we're talking weeks or months) in order for the ears to stand. Even if you follow all the post-op recommendations, the surgery doesn't always 'work'.


Not sure about the rest of your post, but the above is definitely not true when referring to pitbulls. Taping is not even needed, except for the long/show cut. Even with my boy, he only needed 1 ear taped, and it was only for 1 week, which to me is not a "long time".



davidfitness83 said:


> Everyone will see a cropped dog in a different way, however, the only fact is that cropping is unecessary it does not benefit the dog at all and it is the human's choice to do it for looks.


As far as it not being a benefit "at all", is not true. Some dogs are prone to ear infections, and having cropped ears actually help to prevent them. I don't know if anyone here has had to pay the vet for "preventive ear cleaning", but I'm glad that it would not be on my list of things to worry about.

I once saw a special report on the news where vets were charging up the ying-yang to clean out dog's ears, which they would actually put the dog to sleep in order to do it, but that's touching up on another subject 

honeybear, to answer your question: "I am curious, is their a reason to crop a puppies ears?" Because it looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

NesOne, no I'm not sure if it's true, as I stated I copied it from another poster on another board. It was directed toward me when I said I was thinking of getting my puppies ears cropped. 
As for the benefit of cropping vs ear infections, I'll have to disagree. The flopped over ear would protect the inner ear canal from debris and water. Only drawback I see is the that the floppy ear would trap moisture and not allow it to dry quicker. 
I had a chow dog that as you know are born with erect ears, he kept ear infections.
I clean my dogs ears myself with a q-tip. Just as babies (the human form) preventive measures or basic hygiene is what prevents ear infections most of the time in dogs.

As for "making" a dog look agressive: I don't go by how a dogs ears look to determine his intentions!! Yes, I'd read his ears in an overall asessment but then I'd need for him to have those ears to do that wouldn't I?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

:rofl::goodpost:I love it you are exactly right it's because it looks cool

There is no real reason, however I as a vet tech, rescuer, foster for unwanted dogs someone everyone would think would be against getting such a thing. WILL be getting my baby cheza's ears done tomorrow. I have been there for the surgery and aftercare on dogs before and I personally think it is worth it to obtain that LOOK I want. I am confident I will have no problems with my pup and if people think she looks meaner because of it well then that is a sacrifice I will make even if I don't think it will affect how the majority of the people will look at my baby.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Aireal said:


> :rofl::goodpost:I love it you are exactly right it's because it looks cool
> 
> There is no real reason, however I as a vet tech, rescuer, foster for unwanted dogs someone everyone would think would be against getting such a thing. WILL be getting my baby cheza's ears done tomorrow. I have been there for the surgery and aftercare on dogs before and I personally think it is worth it to obtain that LOOK I want. I am confident I will have no problems with my pup and if people think she looks meaner because of it well then that is a sacrifice I will make even if I don't think it will affect how the majority of the people will look at my baby.


Good luck Airel, I too think it looks pretty awesome, but I'm a big ole softie and I couldn't do the deed. I did a Great Dane I had years ago and I felt so damn guilty. The other board made me think about putting my little puppy to sleep to do this and I myself have nightmares about being put to sleep for surgery. I chickened out on it!!! But, you will probably be right there with yours since you work there. We have one female that I don't know who did her ears but I'd like to slap them silly every time I look at the poor thing. She HAS NO EARS!! It looks like a chop job from hell. I even wondered if some damn body did them their ownselves......I feel so sorry for her she seems so disfigured.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds like a battle crop which are tacky (no offense to anyone who has a dog with it this is simply my option don't blame the dog just hate those crops) I like the show and have been trying hard to find some good pics to bring in. and I am prob more at ease with the putting under anesthia simply because we do it everyday so I know the risk factor and the percentage of it coming out badly. Thank you for the positive energy I am really excited and truly look forward to seeing my baby with the majestic look the pit can have with a good ear crop. My only worry is let’s hope her head grows into the crop making them look as wonderful as I am expecting them to come out


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Weren't most of the APBT in the past cropped for fighting, hence the battle crop that exists today?
> 
> That was my understanding.
> 
> I like the cropped look but the natural ears are so cute I couldn't get myself to do it.


*According to a book about fighting dogs written by John Colby's son Joseph, it wasn't practical to crop the ears of a fighting dog because it left too much of the inside exposed which could have proved fatal in combat.

I crop because it is what I prefer.

Oh, and how does Sasha look in her new jersey??
*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dogs should get their ears cleaned at least once every two weeks. If someone is thinking of cropping their dog to avoid expensive "cleaning" from the vet. Let me know and I will upload a video to YouTube of me cleaning bernie's ears in about 5 minutes. It doesn't take rocket science to clean the ears and it is much better than to crop


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

its totally personal preference... and every dog i had growing up had its ears cropped so for me it is a look that i am used to and that i prefer. personally harold's floppy ears looked cute when i got him at 7 weeks... but when he started growing the cuteness wore off and they stared looking pretty stupid mainly because both ears never set the same way. i think that traditional more streamline apbt look good with a natural ear, but a dog with a wider head (bully, amsatff, etc.) look much better with a crop.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Dogs should get their ears cleaned at least once every two weeks. If someone is thinking of cropping their dog to avoid expensive "cleaning" from the vet. Let me know and I will upload a video to YouTube of me cleaning bernie's ears in about 5 minutes. It doesn't take rocket science to clean the ears and it is much better than to crop


You could give me some pointers though. I'm starting Gage early so he is use to it. He's still wiggly cause he's a puppy and thinks its suppose to be a game or something. I got my Weimaraner grown and he is a pain! I understand because I assume it tickles, but it's a battle everytime we go through it.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

I got my pups ears done for purely aesthetic reasons. Thats it.. Some people like it, some don't. I happen to like how it looks and he is my dog. lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

A-Train said:


> I got my pups ears done for purely aesthetic reasons. Thats it.. Some people like it, some don't. I happen to like how it looks and he is my dog. lol


Perfectly reasonable. I don't think people who have cropped ear dogs should have to justify it to others.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone had mentioned cropping prevents the ears from getting tangled and ripped off while they are working, if you have a working dog. The pain of the crop as a puppy is much "easier" that getting their poor ears caught on a chain or something while working that mangles the ear. BUT since I don't show or work my pup, they are natural. To me, cropping ears is like declawing a cat or removing a dogs vocal cord, it's just for the owners, not a benefit for the dog/cat at all.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

ames said:


> Someone had mentioned cropping prevents the ears from getting tangled and ripped off while they are working, if you have a working dog. The pain of the crop as a puppy is much "easier" that getting their poor ears caught on a chain or something while working that mangles the ear. BUT since I don't show or work my pup, they are natural. To me, cropping ears is like declawing a cat or removing a dogs vocal cord, it's just for the owners, not a benefit for the dog/cat at all.


are you serious!?
i get why someone would de-claw a cat, but people actually remove a dogs vocal cords? that is crazy!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

ames said:


> Someone had mentioned cropping prevents the ears from getting tangled and ripped off while they are working, if you have a working dog. The pain of the crop as a puppy is much "easier" that getting their poor ears caught on a chain or something while working that mangles the ear. BUT since I don't show or work my pup, they are natural. To me, cropping ears is like declawing a cat or removing a dogs vocal cord, it's just for the owners, not a benefit for the dog/cat at all.


Agreed it's your choice, and you don't have to justify it but that is just another excuse. If it's your choice you don't need to make excuses like ear infections, or getting them caught in something while working. I don't think I've seen many other hunting dogs or working dogs like pointers, weims, beagles, burmese, newfoundlands and this list goes on. They do however remove dewclaws because they could get hung-up in groundcover.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FYI they don't remove vocal chords. They actually put two tiny holes, it's an out patient procedure that doesn't even require pain meds and the dogs don't ever know the difference.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

My friend got her dog's ears cropped because the human baby kept chewing and pulling on them... :woof:


----------



## butch (Aug 23, 2010)

:hammer: i got my pups ears done at 7 months old :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

In America we have the freedom to crop or not to crop. It's none of my business what other people do with their dogs. There seem to be a lot of people that get offended by one side or the other. I don't agree that the dog looks "more aggressive" one way or the other. 

People that make bad comments about your dogs ears, would just as easily make bad comments about the breed in general and are therefore ignorant, to come up to a random person they don't know or will never see again and give that person "a piece of their mind" about their personal choice with their animal. So... like I said they are ignorant and who wants to deal with ignorant people anyway?  

On a side note... I did jump all down a guys throat one night. We were out in the parking lot of our first apartment complex (it was in a bad area) And I was walking Helena and I stopped to talk to some neighbors and a guy was there saying "nice pit" and all that. Then he went on to BRAG about how his dog ticked him off one night, so he grabbed a pair of scissors and cut her ears off... and she was nearly 2 years old. As you can only imagine I was disgusted and shocked... I cussed the dude out about it. But they just thought it was hilarious because "it was just a dog" to him anyway. So like I said.. who wants to deal with ignorant people anyway? lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wheres the emotie for eating popcorn.
theirs been some pure funny on this one.


----------



## colossus3 (Aug 23, 2010)

well ear cropping is done foe a appearance really, its jus to give the dog a more aggressive look


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

colossus3 said:


> well ear cropping is done foe a appearance really, its jus to give the dog a more aggressive look


You can't make a broad statement like that, it is not done to make the dog look more aggressive but I am sure some do have that motive.

Many times it is done for show and personally I hate to see a beautiful APBT and it has horrible natural ears that make it look goofy but that is preference. I crop ears for a few reasons, Appearance it give the dog a cleaner look, Ear infections most cropped dogs do not get ear infections, and it also keep them out of the way of a slip chain for training. I hate when my natural eared dogs get the slip chain caught on an ear when we are working.

There are many great reasons to crop and just as many great reasons to leave them natural, it is a preference but do not say it is to make them look more aggressive, that is not true.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

colossus3 said:


> well ear cropping is done foe a appearance really, its jus to give the dog a more aggressive look


I don't know anybody that has had there dogs ears cropped to make them look "aggressive" that is ridiculous to say! :flush: I got it simply because I love the look and think it makes the dog go from goofy puppy to a more regal look that I can appreciate the overall affect.


----------



## butch (Aug 23, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> In America we have the freedom to crop or not to crop. It's none of my business what other people do with their dogs. There seem to be a lot of people that get offended by one side or the other. I don't agree that the dog looks "more aggressive" one way or the other.
> 
> People that make bad comments about your dogs ears, would just as easily make bad comments about the breed in general and are therefore ignorant, to come up to a random person they don't know or will never see again and give that person "a piece of their mind" about their personal choice with their animal. So... like I said they are ignorant and who wants to deal with ignorant people anyway?
> 
> On a side note... I did jump all down a guys throat one night. We were out in the parking lot of our first apartment complex (it was in a bad area) And I was walking Helena and I stopped to talk to some neighbors and a guy was there saying "nice pit" and all that. Then he went on to BRAG about how his dog ticked him off one night, so he grabbed a pair of scissors and cut her ears off... and she was nearly 2 years old. As you can only imagine I was disgusted and shocked... I cussed the dude out about it. But they just thought it was hilarious because "it was just a dog" to him anyway. So like I said.. who wants to deal with ignorant people anyway? lol


:goodpost:
i can read between the lines  but it is illegal to crop in ireland and i was offerd a back yard crop for 100E when my pup was 3 months old ( no can do back yrd job ) so i came across a retired vet 400E for the crop 25 stitches in each ear dog was asleep for 2 hrs , after care and painkillers and antibotics , i know my pup was 7months old but hey my ded got his arm amputeted at 65 yrs old in my profile pic my dog is 9 months old , lily is her name , and u only get 1 shot in your dogs life so make the best of it :clap:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I do know of people that got their dogs ears done in order to make them appear mean. Which is a ridiculous reason. I like the way it looks but I do not have the heart to do it. IMO usually it is an unnecassary surgery. If I had working dogs or show dogs, then perhaps I would be more inclined to want it done to my dogs, but mine are home doggies that are pets, so I see no reason to cut/clip their ears.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> You can't make a broad statement like that, it is not done to make the dog look more aggressive but I am sure some do have that motive.
> 
> Many times it is done for show and personally I hate to see a beautiful APBT and it has horrible natural ears that make it look goofy but that is preference. I crop ears for a few reasons, Appearance it give the dog a cleaner look, Ear infections most cropped dogs do not get ear infections, and it also keep them out of the way of a slip chain for training. I hate when my natural eared dogs get the slip chain caught on an ear when we are working.
> 
> There are many great reasons to crop and just as many great reasons to leave them natural, it is a preference but do not say it is to make them look more aggressive, that is not true.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

